# موقع مساحي به اساسيات الهندسة المساحة



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بمناسبة شهر رمضان اقدم موقع للهندسة المساحة به معلومات قيمة
http://www.civl.port.ac.uk/survey/


----------



## المساح السلفى (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير بس ياريت كان بالعربى


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (1 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسام يونس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
رمضـــــــان كريـــــــــــم


----------



## نور الجزائرية (2 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جزيل الشكر الموقع جّيد و شامل 
لكنه بالانجليزي الشيء الدي ناسف له 
على راي الاخ المساح السلفي ليته كان بالعربي 
ابنة المليون شهيد


----------



## مهندس اياد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً لكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## المساح10 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور الاخ دفع الله 

تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم


----------



## اسراء خليل (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور يين دمتم بخير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة لكن المعلومات بالانجليزي مختضر 
المهندس السلفي والمهندسة نور الجزائرية حاولو فبالمحاولة تسهل الامور


----------



## السلطان السوداني (4 سبتمبر 2008)

الله أكرم و يديك العافية


----------



## المساح مسلم (4 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير رمضان كريم:75::75:


----------



## ديمولشن (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*quote=مهندس اياد;826297]*

سلام عليكم


----------



## ديمولشن (11 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام عليكم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 سبتمبر 2008)

حاول ان تعلم هندسة المساحة باللغة الانجليزية سوف تجد الموضوع بسيط مع المحاولة 
واتمني ان موقعا عربيا به اساسيات الهندسة المساحة حتي تكتمل الفكرة


----------



## اياد العبودي (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله


----------



## أنيس عيد جبران (13 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم الحبيب


----------



## garary (13 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ............ رمضان كريم


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sandocan (13 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

رمضان كريم اخواني الكرام 

جزاك الله كل الخير م. دفع الله

لك اطيب المنى 

وادعو الله التوفيق


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الشكر للجميع الاخوة


----------



## ahmadj5 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

موقع ممتاز بس انكليزي كل الشكرررررررر


----------



## مزن محمود (25 سبتمبر 2008)

_مشكووووووووووووووووووووو_
_حقيقة انت كنز_
_وفقك الله لما يحبه و يرضاه_


----------



## ربيع الشام (29 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جزيلا


----------



## ربيع الشام (29 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## تامر مجدى (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (29 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## Absy85 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام عليكم 

اللهم أغفر لي ولوالدي وللمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات

اللهم إني أسألك العفو والمعافاة في الدين والدنيا والأخرة 

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا سبحان الله العظيم سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (26 نوفمبر 2008)

والله ويعلم الله يعجز لسانى عن الشكر جزاك الله خير الجزاء عن سائر المسلمين


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الشكر للجميع علي المرور


----------



## ali992 (12 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير
**شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله*


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (12 مايو 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 مايو 2009)

*حاول ان تعلم هندسة المساحة باللغة الانجليزية سوف تجد الموضوع بسيط مع المحاولة 
واتمني ان موقعا عربيا به اساسيات الهندسة المساحة حتي تكتمل الفكرة*​


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (13 مايو 2009)

* أريد ان أعرف كيف لى بأن أدخل مجموعة نقاط من ملف أكسيل للأوتوكاد مرة واحدة
دون الحاجة الى توقيع نقطة نقطة نظرا للضغط الكبير الذى نواجة فى العمل ولك منى خالص الشكر*


----------



## القعواني (13 مايو 2009)

:28: تشكر خيو على هاي المشاركه الرااااااااااااااااااااائعه
:30::30::73:


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (13 مايو 2009)

أحمد مصطفى البحيرى قال:


> * أريد ان أعرف كيف لى بأن أدخل مجموعة نقاط من ملف أكسيل للأوتوكاد مرة واحدة
> دون الحاجة الى توقيع نقطة نقطة نظرا للضغط الكبير الذى نواجة فى العمل ولك منى خالص الشكر*


اخي شكرا علي المرور

بنسبة لسؤال يوجد في المنتدي عدة مواضيع في كيفية ادخل النقاط من الاكسل الي الاتوكاد او لاند 
راجع المنتدي 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samsouma80 (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الموقع لكنه ليته لم يكن بالانجليزي لأننا نحن الجزائريين غير متمكنين من اللغة الانجليزية


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 مايو 2009)




----------



## محمدسندباد (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## عواد عمر حنشول (4 فبراير 2011)

افيدوني يحفظكم الله( المهام الرئيسية للمساح الاستشاري باستلام موقع ما )


----------

